# Looking to buy a new mod, What should i get..?



## OhmzRaw (11/3/16)

..so im looking to buy a new mod. I currently have an RX200 and i'm looking to buy another mod. I'm trying to decide between the IPV5, Cuboid and the Snow Wolf mini. Wattage is not much of a biggy for me as I vape between 35-45watts. Looking for something solid...

What do you guys suggest?


----------



## Rob Fisher (11/3/16)

If it was me it would be a Snow Wolf Mini... I love mine.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (11/3/16)

What is your size preference @OhmzRaw ?
Do you need it to be more portable?


----------



## Lord Vetinari (11/3/16)

OhmzRaw said:


> ..so im looking to buy a new mod. I currently have an RX200 and i'm looking to buy another mod. I'm trying to decide between the IPV5, Cuboid and the Snow Wolf mini. Wattage is not much of a biggy for me as I vape between 35-45watts. Looking for something solid...
> 
> What do you guys suggest?


The Snow Wolf is sooooo purrrrtttyyyyy... wants. Id go for that. But I am slightly unstable so take my opinion at own risk.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (11/3/16)

Snow Wolf is so prooooooooty!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## OhmzRaw (11/3/16)

Silver said:


> What is your size preference @OhmzRaw ?
> Do you need it to be more portable?



I'm not looking so much into the size factor but something I could carry around with me would be better. All the above mentioned mods would be my preferable sized mod


----------



## Lord Vetinari (11/3/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> Snow Wolf is so prooooooooty!
> View attachment 47888


My next mod no questions asked. Already saving.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## OhmzRaw (11/3/16)

Lord Vetinari said:


> My next mod no questions asked. Already saving.



It sure is a beauty

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## jguile415 (11/3/16)

The Smok R200 is looking rather appealing to me at the moment... a nice compact dual battery mod #yesplease


----------



## Andre (11/3/16)

I have the Cuboid and the IPV5. The IPV 5 is quite a bit taller and broader, but still a nice hand fit and certainly more shapely than the Cuboid. The Cuboid is the thicker mod. I prefer the IPV 5 in this department. Both are quite heavy, both coming in at 303 grams with batteries. The screen of the Cuboid is lovely and large, but also much more exposed to potential damage. The screen of the IPV 5 is small and sunken (protected), but very bright and legible.

The menu of the IPV 5 is more intuitive than that of the Cuboid for me. The buttons are also more easily accessed on the IPV 5. Both can functionally do what is required of vaping nowadays - variable Wattage and temperature control for any wire. But, the IPV 5 has an additional setting for temperature control on Yihi SX Pure Technology, which is coming within the next month or two in the form of ceramic covered long lasting coils as I understand.

If I had to choose between these 2 - the IPV 5 for sure. Both are, however, very solid mods.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## OhmzRaw (11/3/16)

Andre said:


> I have the Cuboid and the IPV5. The IPV 5 is quite a bit taller and broader, but still a nice hand fit and certainly more shapely than the Cuboid. The Cuboid is the thicker mod. I prefer the IPV 5 in this department. Both are quite heavy, both coming in at 303 grams with batteries. The screen of the Cuboid is lovely and large, but also much more exposed to potential damage. The screen of the IPV 5 is small and sunken (protected), but very bright and legible.
> 
> The menu of the IPV 5 is more intuitive than that of the Cuboid for me. The buttons are also more easily accessed on the IPV 5. Both can functionally do what is required of vaping nowadays - variable Wattage and temperature control for any wire. But, the IPV 5 has an additional setting for temperature control on Yihi SX Pure Technology, which is coming within the next month or two in the form of ceramic covered long lasting coils as I understand.
> 
> If I had to choose between these 2 - the IPV 5 for sure. Both are, however, very solid mods.


In terms of long term usage the IPV5 looks brighter in that department, and I've done some research and those who bought the IPV's were in much favor of it 

Sent from my SM-N910H using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Waine (12/3/16)

OhmzRaw said:


> ..so im looking to buy a new mod. I currently have an RX200 and i'm looking to buy another mod. I'm trying to decide between the IPV5, Cuboid and the Snow Wolf mini. Wattage is not much of a biggy for me as I vape between 35-45watts. Looking for something solid...
> 
> What do you guys suggest?


Snow Wolf Mini is my vote. What a super little masterpiece?

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## OhmzRaw (12/3/16)

I pulled the trigger and got myself the IPV5 A beaut of a mod and also a finger print magnet

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Alex_123 (12/3/16)

Congrats on your new purchase.
Would like to hear your feedback in the future!


----------

